# G0768 power feed speed



## kranker1911 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hello all.

I just got a G0768 lathe and had a question on the power feed feature. I am try g to machine 6061 1 1/4" round bar and keep getting a record finish. My power feed is set at its lowest which is .0037" I believe. I have tried both hss and carbide both with the same results as well as different  rpms. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks krank


----------



## tweinke (Apr 14, 2018)

Tool tip radius too small would be my first thought. What type tool are you using, speed ?


----------



## tweinke (Apr 14, 2018)

Might be interesting for you to look at this thread on grinding tool bits. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/models-for-grinding-hss-lathe-tools.62111/


----------



## kranker1911 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks tweinke.  I looked at my bot and it looks like you were correct. To small of a radius on the bit. I will regains and try it again. Thanks again for the help.

Krank


----------



## tweinke (Apr 15, 2018)




----------

